# Mesquite duck call



## Rkent (Oct 26, 2015)

Mesquite with whitetail antler lip rest. CA finish. Wood and shed from the same ranch in SW TX.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2015)

Sweetness!! Is the insert mesquite also?


----------



## Rkent (Oct 26, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Sweetness!! Is the insert mesquite also?


 yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Cool looking call. Like the contrast.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice looking call


----------

